# How do I upload a picture onto here?



## Rahul Sapariya (27 Feb 2012)

I have tried to upload a picture from flickr onto here but it doesn't work. Can someone please help me in uploading a picture. Possibly a step-by-step guide on how to upload a picture? It would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2012)

You can't _upload_ a picture from a web site, instead you need to link to it. _(Upload is for when your image file is located on your PC/laptop)._

To link to a picture on a website or online gallery just click the picture icon in the editor (picture of a tree, next to the film-strip icon) - paste in the URL for your photo - and that's it. 

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Rahul Sapariya (27 Feb 2012)

I am such a numpty! Thanks Shaun. All sorted now.


----------



## Shaun (28 Feb 2012)

Rahul Sapariya said:


> I am such a numpty! Thanks Shaun. All sorted now.


 
Good stuff ... it's only easy when you know how.


----------



## Shaun (28 Feb 2012)

You might find some of the "How do I?" posts useful for tips and tricks to using the software ... http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/how-do-i.57/


----------



## Rahul Sapariya (28 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> You might find some of the "How do I?" posts useful for tips and tricks to using the software ... http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/how-do-i.57/


 
Thanks. I will check that out after work. My posts should be really snazzy in the next few days


----------

